# Hello Outbackers



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Gang!

We had put off buying a camper until our kids (now grown) bought one and invited us along a few times .. and of course the grandkids made it a necessity! We looked for the best "small" camper we could find to start with and just by luck found the Outback 21RS.









Anyway, we are retired USN, working on a second career -- but also enjoying life this time around! We take delivery on our new TT next Saturday, and pull into our first campsite (with a little luck) on Tuesday. Can't wait!

This forum is a great addition to the experience and I really feel like I already have friends to talk to about this new lifestyle we are about to undertake!
















So..... let's go campin'


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Howdy!

And welcome to the family! C'mon up we have lots of camping up this way. (As you do down that way too)









Keep us posted on how your Pickup and maiden voyage goes.

Hope to cross paths someday soon.
Carl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey Sparks family, congrats on the new 21rs and welcome to Outbackers. It's not only a "great addition", it's a great addiction. You'll love it here. Find yourself a rally and join the fun.

Enjoy and happy camping.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*Welcome! I am a newbie too, and have learned so much from this group of wonderful people. I know you will too, then one day we will beable to help others as well.









Happy Camping!

Heidi*


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome! When we bought our OB we had one camping ONE time before that! Now we have fallen in love not just with our OB but with camping as well. Enjoy and keep us posted on your adventures.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome, I can't wait until I can retire for the USAF I hit 20 in two years.

Scott


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I know you will love the site as well as your Outback.


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

We're in Cherokee, NC camping for the first half of this week, and then in upstate SC for the second half, so thought I'd give ya a big holler! In-laws are down this way, so we will likely find our way down once or twice a year.

Beth


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Sparks to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS have lots of fun and enjoy

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Sparks!!
Visit often and ask lots of questions









Steve


----------



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

Herkdoctor said:


> Welcome, I can't wait until I can retire for the USAF I hit 20 in two years.
> 
> Scott


That's great Scott, but don't be too anxious ... we sure miss the military! Maybe camping will make up for some of it .. we love to travel!

Thanks for the big welcome. Sure glad I found this forum.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the best extended camping cult family around..Congrats on your 21RS, have fun, ask questions, post often and take pictures....


----------

